# Setting up for breeding



## mahoney (Sep 22, 2003)

Can you guys explain the procedures of setting up breeding tanks. I would like to hear different set ups with descriptions of decorations, substrates, water parameters, etc. I am also interested in changing of the conditions to stimulate breeding. Thank you.


----------



## mahoney (Sep 22, 2003)

It seems there are a couple people looking for the same information. Anyone want to share their ideas and experiences?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

read this thread it will help with setting up a fry tank and feeding the fry. there was lots of questions and answers that were given. hope this is what you are lookin for.


----------



## mahoney (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks Nike.


----------



## mahoney (Sep 22, 2003)

Hey Nike, any suggestions on how to set up the tank with the adults, to stimulate breeding. Thanks.


----------

